# Iguana vs Snakesi



## alichamp (Nov 9, 2016)

Iguana vs Snakes on BBC Planet Earth

This is AMAZING footage!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rv9hn4IGofM

News piece:
http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...st-scene-in-doco-history-20161108-gsl011.html


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 9, 2016)

I saw this, it was very interesting! A very entertaining clip that's for sure


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 9, 2016)

There's a second series of Planet Earth and I didn't know about it! Looks like I'll need to go hunting for more nature documentaries. Great clip. I was surprised that the iguana managed to escape considering that the snakes appeared to be ganging up on it.


----------



## alichamp (Jan 18, 2017)

Planet Earth II will be broadcast on the nine network in February so keep an eye out.


----------



## alichamp (Feb 14, 2017)

Planet Earth II starts Wednesday 15th Feb @ 7:30pm channel nine.


----------

